
Show HN:Find other HN users in your city and Broadcast around the world. - accentrictlabs
	Hey, We have a school project called Spotwire which is an app which broadcast your live photos and videos in your city but due to the fewer users the post can be been seen around the world, for now, so now people who are using hackers news can see from where others are from and explore their cities. We need few users for testing for feedbacks.
The app may have some bugs but it will be updated soon<p>The app is in IOS only.<p>App link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;in&#x2F;dOC9ib.i" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;in&#x2F;dOC9ib.i</a><p>Let us know the review so we can make improvements to make a better project.<p>Contact id:accentrictlabs@gmail.com<p>Please no negative comments we need genuine help<p>Thank you
======
steanne
this is meant as genuine help and not just a negative comment: spell your
words out. it helps to make people take you seriously.

~~~
accentrictlabs
It only allows limited character.

